# Have you ever paid for companionship?



## latin_maverick (May 15, 2007)

Don't lie.


----------



## latin_maverick (May 15, 2007)

I had a personal trainer for almost a year. I lost like 20 pounds and we became friends. So yes, I guess I paid for companionship.


----------



## Mindflyer (Mar 25, 2007)

I did. But it was in another country where it is legal and safe. 

It is really annoying how when I tell girls I meet over the internet about this, they seem to think I am somehow an untrusting person who would cheat on his wife. I did no cheating, nor do I ever plan to. I guess a lot of young girls just don't have a clue as to how a guys sex drive really works.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

Mindflyer said:


> I did. But it was in another country where it is legal and safe.
> 
> It is really annoying how when I tell girls I meet over the internet about this, they seem to think I am somehow an untrusting person who would cheat on his wife. I did no cheating, nor do I ever plan to. I guess a lot of young girls just don't have a clue as to how a guys sex drive really works.


Flew half -way accros the world for sex? talk abou desperate.

j/k I want to go to Amsterdam when I grow up and pay for sex cuz I sure as hell won't get any for free here. Also wanna go ahead and do the drugs while im there.


----------



## Mindflyer (Mar 25, 2007)

zircon said:


> Flew half -way accros the world for sex? talk abou desperate.
> 
> j/k I want to go to Amsterdam when I grow up and pay for sex cuz I sure as hell won't get any for free here. Also wanna go ahead and do the drugs while im there.


I went with my parents on a trip to Europe and one of the cities we stayed in happened to be Amsterdam. I felt very lucky. Up to that point I use to have highly arousing sexual dreams every week or so. After seeing two girls in Amsterdam, for a few months after that my erotic dreams changed to dreams about going back to Amsterdam.

Yeah I guess I am desperate. But that is just the way I am... too bad guys get judged based on that so much. It's not like I did anything wrong. You can't cheat on someone if you are totally single.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

At least you could do something about you desperation. I don't have the balls to even go to a prostitute.


----------



## Mindflyer (Mar 25, 2007)

zircon said:


> At least you could do something about you desperation. I don't have the balls to even go to a prostitute.


The first girl I saw stepped out of her brothel as I walked by and asked if I wanted to come inside. If it wasn't for that, I probably would have ended up going home without seeing any of them. I walked around for a good hour at first just looking at the girls but was too nervous to approach one.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not really interested in casual sex anymore. It used to be that the idea of any sex turned me on but I'm changing a bit. Never done it though so it's a silly mental thing.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

I juss wanna cuddle


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I could never go to a hooker. The image that I have of them is too much for me to get past. I just can't go somewhere where countless other guys have already been. ...Just way too dirty for me, especially in this day and age of STD's.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No - it is completely out of the question for me.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Mindflyer said:


> I guess a lot of young girls just don't have a clue as to how a guys sex drive really works.


Please. Dont try and use this cop out. But that said, you also dont have to defend yourself either, esp not being married or in a relationship. But either someone can accept that in you or not, once you have revealed this information.

But it has nothing to do with one's sex drive or "being a man". Its a conscious decision you made and not everyone is going to approve. Not every man has used these services.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

:thanks Penny


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

For the record, the female sex drive is every bit as developed as the male's. It the pressures applied by society that push men into "needing" sex, or for that matter, who to have sex with.

We are defined by our choices. If we decide to seek out the services of a prostitute then we are thought of as untrustworthy or unfaithful, even if we have no one to be unfaithful to. If we find someone of the same gender more attractive and decide to act on those feelings, then we are deviants. If we meet someone, get married and have kids, then we are "normal".

I have never used the services of a prostitute, male or female. Anyone you meet and begin a relationship with, does not need to know if you have used one or not. They probably don't want to know all the details of everyone that you've slept with anyway. I personally don't care about someone's history. I care about their relationship with me. 

Personally, I am not an overly sexual person. I have had a few relationships over the years as well as several "encounters" or short term romances. I've found that it's generally ok to mention a past relationship in passing, but never mention the one night stands.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I've paid therapists for an hour's worth of non-physical companionship.


----------



## Mindflyer (Mar 25, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> For the record, the female sex drive is every bit as developed as the male's. It the pressures applied by society that push men into "needing" sex, or for that matter, who to have sex with.


I really take great offense to what is said here. With all the sexual frustration and all the sexual thoughts I have (that I don't ask for!) it is incredibly annoying when people suggest that this is simply a learned thing because of society standards. Sex is a primitive biological function, not the latest fad. I also never suggested that the female sex drive is underdeveloped compared to a guy. It is DIFFERENT, not less developed. In fact, if anything, the male sex drive is more "simple" than the female. Guys need to copulate, some more than others. Girls, however, seem to enjoy the emotional part more than the frequency.

And I am not trying to "cop out" of anything. I would challenge anyone here, especially girls if it were possible, to walk in my shoes for a day and THEN tell me what you think. Maybe I am different than most guys, although what I have read on here often suggest I am not. But still, I can't help what I am. I did not CHOOSE to be like this!! Do not confuse CHOICE with the uncontrollable.

This thread is a great example of why I rarely feel liked on this forum simply because of my take on things. Everyone always rushes to take offense to what I say when I never intended to offend. :rain


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Neither did I intend to offend. There is a wide variation in sexual urges, both male and female. There is a drive to procreate. There is not a "need" to do so. The physical urges can be taken care of by the individual. The emotional needs are another matter and have little to do with copulation.

As a gay man, I am more than aware of the pressures exerted by society for men to get married and have children. For the record, I have been in your shoes. For a lot longer than you have. I spend every day in close proximity to people that I would love to have a relationship with. In the past, I have had to work closely with people who must *never* know what I thought of them, for fear of getting the **** beat out of me or even being killed. I had to learn early on, how to hide my feelings and to control my "urges". With most people, these urges decrease as we get older but they are still there.

As I said earlier, we are defined by our choices. Yes, we can feel the urges but it is up to us, as to how we cope with them. If that means hiring a prostitute, I have no problem with a business arrangement between 2 consenting adults. If it means taking matters in hand, that works too.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Mindflyer said:


> Guys need to copulate, some more than others. Girls, however, seem to enjoy the emotional part more than the frequency.


Not that I'm taking offense, but I have a greater desire for intimacy and mutual love than I do for "copulation" despite being a male. In fact copulation is the farthest thing from my mind whenever I meet a woman I'm attracted to.

So don't think that as a male you are hard-wired to act a certain way.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

It's legal to pay to watch people have sex. It's legal to pay people to have sex so that others can masturbate to it. But, it's illegal to pay someone to have sex with. :con The porn industry in America is huge. Most people have, by watching and/or paying for porn, have given some kind of support to people getting paid to have sex. Yet, if you pay a prostitute for sex -- and, more specifically, you're a guy -- you're all of a sudden some kind of morally depraved monster. 

Anyway, I don't see anything wrong with seeing a prostitute as long as you're safe about it, you're not spreading around STIs, and you're not betraying your significant other. I don't see any good reason to think that seeing a prostitute makes one untrustworthy.


----------



## FillyPhile (Nov 28, 2007)

"_For the record, the female sex drive is every bit as developed as the male's. It the pressures applied by society that push men into "needing" sex, or for that matter, who to have sex with._

Sorry, but if by "developed" you mean "as strong as", well, that's demonstrably false. If women's sex drive were as strong as that of men, people would be copulating in the streets.

From my own experience, wedding cake destroys a woman's sex drive.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never even considered it. Personally I would much rather have companionship and a loving relationship than a quickie. I wouldn't pay for those services mainly on the grounds that it would feel fake. I want to feel desireable and attractive to another person in that way and I want to know she loves and cares about me. Paying for it would give me no satisfaction because I would know she's only after the money and feels no attraction to me.


----------



## Raplovehate (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't think I could see a prositute. It just feels wack for me to lose my virginity to someone I haven't built a relationship with.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

sure, i bought pets.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

FillyPhile said:


> "_For the record, the female sex drive is every bit as developed as the male's. It the pressures applied by society that push men into "needing" sex, or for that matter, who to have sex with._
> 
> Sorry, but if by "developed" you mean "as strong as", well, that's demonstrably false. If women's sex drive were as strong as that of men, people would be copulating in the streets.
> 
> From my own experience, wedding cake destroys a woman's sex drive.


:no

You are wrong on both counts.


----------



## Mindflyer (Mar 25, 2007)

Lonelyguy said:


> I've never even considered it. Personally I would much rather have companionship and a loving relationship than a quickie. I wouldn't pay for those services mainly on the grounds that it would feel fake. I want to feel desireable and attractive to another person in that way and I want to know she loves and cares about me. Paying for it would give me no satisfaction because I would know she's only after the money and feels no attraction to me.


I would rather have a loving relationship too! But to me, a quickie is better than NOTHING.



FillyPhile said:


> Sorry, but if by "developed" you mean "as strong as", well, that's demonstrably false. If women's sex drive were as strong as that of men, people would be copulating in the streets.


That is so true. But I am not even sure I would call it weaker. It is just a whole hell of a lot different.



Penny said:


> :no
> 
> You are wrong on both counts.


Oh really? If that is so, then most women in their 20s masturbate daily. But we know thats not true. The vast difference between the sexes in regard to masturbation habits clearly demonstrates how we are different.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Mindflyer said:


> Oh really? If that is so, then most women in their 20s masturbate daily. But we know thats not true. The vast difference between the sexes in regard to masturbation habits clearly demonstrates how we are different.


Or maybe it's because masturbation is seen as dirty for a woman while it is seen as okay and normal for men since they are supposed to already be dirty.

in our society, women who have lots of sex and enjoy it = ****, nympho. For men, they're simply being guys.

About "quickies", I feel the same way that Lonelyguy feels. I don't think I could enjoy it if the woman didn't love me.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Mindflyer said:


> Oh really? If that is so, then most women in their 20s masturbate daily. But *we know* thats not true. The vast difference between the sexes in regard to masturbation habits clearly demonstrates how we are different.


who is "we"? the Council On Female Masturbatory Patterns? i'm more than a little curious as to how you "know" that women in their 20s don't masturbate on a daily basis. now i have no idea whether or not they do (i'm not a member of the COFMP), but i am wondering where you gathered this information, as it seems you just plucked it from the air (i could be wrong on this though and you may have a print-out beside you from a perfectly legitimate website citing a perfectly legitimate study that agrees with your statement).

i'm just saying that generalizations aren't the best means for supporting an argument.


----------

